# Losing my mind tryin to build my dream HT...please Sub help!!



## Gamelover360 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am in the process of putting together my dream HT, and I am lucky enough to have a real nice budget to work with. I have decided on everything except the subs. I love bass.... deep, powerful, accurate, and responsive. My room is 220 cubic feet sealed....but may one day have a bigger room. So I am not worried about a little overkill, that is my middle name. I have a budget of about $10,000 ( keep in mind that things are more expensive here in Sweden...so it won't go as far as it would in the US) for subs (plural!) and this is where I am stuck.

Note....I have decided on the Klipsch THX Ultra 2 7.0 speaker setup, my room will be acoustically treated, and I only care about Blu ray movies, no music. Plus my space is somewhat limited to a sub no bigger than the SVS Ultra 13. 



I have basically narrowed it down to the following options:

1) Quad SVS Ultra 13's
2) Quad Klipsch THX Ultra subs
3) Dual DD-18's
4) Dual Def Tech SuperCube Trinity 
5) Dual Jl f113's


I am open to all impressions anyone has with these subs and other recomendations. I am not too interested in best bang for the buck.....just best bang!

I want a setup that will give me it all. I am also not sure what multiple subs will provide, except that if setup properly that it will be "better". Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Aaron... :T

Did you mean 2200 cubic feet instead of 220? :bigsmile: Four of any of those in 220 cubic feet sealed will cause you to go deaf quickly. :yikes:

I cannot speak for the other subs, but I had a pair of PC13-Ultra's in my sealed 1800 cubic feet HT room and they banged beyond my imagination. Granted, I did add a DIY sub later, but not because the Ultra's did not suffice, it was because I wanted to tackle the DIY build. The Ultra's were really all I needed. I can't say enough good about them.


----------



## Gamelover360 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Welcome to the Shack Aaron... :T
> 
> Did you mean 2200 cubic feet instead of 220? :bigsmile: Four of any of those in 220 cubic feet sealed will cause you to go deaf quickly. :yikes:
> 
> I cannot speak for the other subs, but I had a pair of PC13-Ultra's in my sealed 1800 cubic feet HT room and they banged beyond my imagination. Granted, I did add a DIY sub later, but not because the Ultra's did not suffice, it was because I wanted to tackle the DIY build. The Ultra's were really all I needed. I can't say enough good about them.


Well, I just re-measured my room (yes it is 2200 cubic feet...that was a mistake) and I am going with dual Jl F212's. I will also have the Klipsch RF-83 speakers, and the size of the Ultra is too big for where I want to put them. Plus 2 speakers will be easier to dial in with the as-eq1. Not only will 2 subs be more asthetically pleasing, but the F212's should demolish my room!:hsd: I will own this setup 4Life, so I might as well get the subs I truly lust after:devil: 

I know I didn't list the F212's originally, but after talking to Carl Kennedy of JL, I feel these will give me all the performance I will ever crave, and stomp out that nasty case of the upgraditis before it hits!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

for 1 JL Audio Fathom f212 subwoofer: "MSRP: $6,000 in Black Satin, $6,100 in Black Gloss" yikes! :yikes:

How does the subwoofer law go? Optimize for LowFreq, size, or cost. Must pick at most two and give up on the other.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, do know what kind of subs you could DIY for 6k! 
For 12k on a subs you could get the TRW-17!

Matt


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Keep us posted as to how the system sounds when you get it set up. Nice setup. Dennis


----------



## Gamelover360 (Apr 7, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

A TRW-17 looks awesome, but it would be impractical in most home theaters. Plus he would pay a small fortune flying the install team overseas to set it up. I personally think that 4 subs would be the way to go but I'm sure 2 JL 212's will be killer.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I agree that 4 subs would probably be better in most rooms. due to the smoothing effect multiple subs have on the Frequency Response. Wish I had 12k to spend on my whole theater let alone the sub!:unbelievable:


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I have have quad Ultras and it is amazing for what it is worth.:hsd:


----------

